# New Toy



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

After 17+ years a new bow! Quest Primal. Anyone loking at a new bow this year really needs to look at the Quest line up. Great bows and great values plus Michigan Made!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/100140]







[/url]
www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/100139]







[/url]


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry for the double post......technically challenged today....


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

NICE...I like the blue.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Great looking bow. I don't think my wife will buy into me saying I need another bow. Can your wife call my wife, to ask her if I can buy a new bow. My # is 555-HELP.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

She doesn't know....shhhhh! If mine called yours we'd both need lawyers!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

:chillin:Sounds like new huntn partners in the making


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

She looks like a real dandy, alot of tech behind that one I do suppose. Pricey too? Thanks.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The bow retails for $729 w/G-fade, $699 w/out. In the big picture of our sport it is not that expensive. Smooth draw for a binary system, really settles smoothly into the back wall which is a ROCK! Grip is stellar very comfortable low wrist. Made in Michigan, nuff said....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> :chillin:Sounds like new huntn partners in the making


Hey now!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I also upgraded this year after about 12 years of shooting the same bow. The Quest Primal was one of the top 5 I shot. Very sweet bow! I loved the rock solid back wall. Shot amazingly well. When going from a 12 year old bow to a 2010, the differences were amazing. It was soo hard to narrow it down to the final pick! 

Congrats!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

These new designs do perform much better than the older equipment. Some guys/gals can shoot anything; they are that good, but on average I can say with confidence that a new bow (not every year) WILL make a difference. A rock solid back wall allows for proper shot execution as well.


----------

